# Tauschbörse Pizzaplauder OKTOBER



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo meine genossen und genossinnen   

nicht nur der hunger "treibts nei" sondern auch die schacherei. und weil wir alle scheinbar nicht genug bekommen können vom ewigen teile hin und her schieben, muss ich gleich zum nächsten termin aufrufen. denn die geduld auf erwartete teile ist bei einigen etwas kurz und ungeduldig *gg*

und deshalb rufe ich auf zum pizzaplauder in der altbewährten Vecchia osteria.

*TERMINVORSCHLAG:*

entweder *mittwoch 20 Oktober*

oder       *freitag 29 oktober*


ich bitte nun um abstimmung ;-)) (mehrfachnennung möglich und bitte auch machen. da die namen angezeigt wrden um so eine entscheidun zu fällen)


coffee


----------



## Altitude (5. Oktober 2004)

ich bin für den Freitag, weil am Mittwoch wir uns ja wieder zum Fahrradbelauchten an der Veste treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2004)

ich kann an beiden terminen ;-)) hab das nur beim abstimmen verpeilt *gg* deshalb habe ich nochmal eine antwort dazu gemacht.

coffee


----------



## manic (5. Oktober 2004)

Frietag fände ich auch mal gut. Würde dann auch mal mit noch jemanden vorbeischauen.


----------



## blacksurf (5. Oktober 2004)

also ansich wäre ich ja für den Freitag, aber ab dem 27.10 sind Herbstferien und es könnte sein das dann der Gardasee mich noch ein paar Tage sieht   

Blacksurf
nix genaues aber hauptsache mitgemischt


----------



## Beelzebub (5. Oktober 2004)

kann an beiden abenden.


----------



## nutallabrot (5. Oktober 2004)

kann auch an beiden


----------



## subbnkaschber (5. Oktober 2004)

ich kann nur am 29.10. - will mit


----------



## Mr.Chili (5. Oktober 2004)

Hey Leute alle die von mir Teile wollen oder Kohle oder Tauschen.

Freitag und nur Freitag


----------



## Beelzebub (5. Oktober 2004)

hab jetzt fürn freitag gestimmt


----------



## harry kroll (6. Oktober 2004)

falls ich wieder mitdarf,

wäre mir freitag recht. hallo coffee, was macht der kettenspanner? hast du schon was gebaut?

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (6. Oktober 2004)

der bisherige eindeutige favorit FREITAG ;-)


@ arry, dazu muss ich mir dann erstmal dein radel ansehen und ie dortigen gegebenheiten ;-))


----------



## Frazer (6. Oktober 2004)

Kann leider nur kurzfristig zusagen, also wenn der Termin steht....

Bei mir schauts nämlich bisher an beiden Tagen eher schlecht aus.

Naja, mal schauen, was ich noch drehen kann


----------



## Altitude (6. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> der bisherige eindeutige favorit FREITAG ;-)



Juppie...



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ harry, dazu muss ich mir dann erstmal dein radel ansehen und ie dortigen gegebenheiten ;-))



...der Gt steht bei mir im Keller...


----------



## biker-wug (6. Oktober 2004)

HI,

kann nur an dem Mittwoch, da an diesem Freitag Besuch aus den USA da ist!!

Ciao


----------



## harry kroll (6. Oktober 2004)

hallo coffee,

der gt steht im keller vom alti. und der ist ja in wien und ißt die ganze sachertorte.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2004)

guten morgen.

hiermit lege ich nun


*FREITAG den 29.10 als termin fest*


freu mich schon

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen.
> 
> hiermit lege ich nun
> 
> ...



wie wärs mal mit nem Treffpunkt in Fädd???

z.B. Andalusischer Hund oder Karo11


----------



## TortureKing (19. Oktober 2004)

gerne


----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mal mit nem Treffpunkt in Fädd???
> 
> z.B. Andalusischer Hund oder Karo11




@ alti,

dann kläre doch bitte ab:

a) genug platz für alle
b) gemühtlich
c) andresse in den thread schreiben
b) die reservierung üernehmen

;-)) wir sind ja so flexiebel

bis dann


coffee


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti,
> 
> dann kläre doch bitte ab:
> 
> ...



Yes, Mam, Cornel, Mam


----------



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

bin dabei, egal wo -  wobei Anderlusischer Hund auch mal ganz nett wäre
Ausser da ist es wieder gesteckt voll


----------



## Mr.Chili (19. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mal mit nem Treffpunkt in Fädd???
> 
> z.B. Andalusischer Hund oder Karo11




Und als nächstes in Schweinfurt


----------



## showman (19. Oktober 2004)

Wenn Tomac am Start ist komm ich auch, wenn net komm ich trotzdem

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (19. Oktober 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Tomac am Start ist komm ich auch



nachdem 90% der Brocken die ich mitbringe für dich sind


----------



## Beelzebub (20. Oktober 2004)

hab ich schon gesagt das ich auch komme    bin mal gespannt welches lokalität   genommen wird


----------



## Coffee (20. Oktober 2004)

@ beelze,

jo da freuen wir unsauch. hast du meine pm bekommen wegen speichenlänge.


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (20. Oktober 2004)

Darf man mal fragen worum es dann an dem Abend eigentlich geht?
ihr habt immer solche Insider-Namen


----------



## Frazer (20. Oktober 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man mal fragen worum es dann an dem Abend eigentlich geht?
> ihr habt immer solche Insider-Namen





Hauptsächlich ums Essen ....     ... geselliges Beisammensein könnte man es auch nennen


----------



## Coffee (20. Oktober 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man mal fragen worum es dann an dem Abend eigentlich geht?
> ihr habt immer solche Insider-Namen




und gaaanz wichtig

teile hin und her schieben ;-))


coffee


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

Mal ne blöde Frage:

Wie wärs denn, wenn wir das um eine Woche "nach hinten" schieben??? also

*Freitag 05. November* 

weil, der Phaty wär nämlich an dem Wochenende in der Stadt...evtl. könnt man das ja verbinden...


----------



## Coffee (25. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Wie wärs denn, wenn wir das um eine Woche "nach hinten" schieben??? also
> 
> ...




hi alti,

ich bin dafür ds DER termin auf jeden fall jetzt feitag bleibt. wenn sich zusätzlich was am nächsten WE zusammentut ok. aber jetzt deshalb den termin am freitag platzen lassen? NEIN.

wie ist es jetzt, wollt ihr freitag in die vecchia gehen? oder ebennach fürth?

coffee


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi alti,
> 
> ich bin dafür ds DER termin auf jeden fall jetzt feitag bleibt. wenn sich zusätzlich was am nächsten WE zusammentut ok. aber jetzt deshalb den termin am freitag platzen lassen? NEIN.
> 
> ...



Yes, Ma'am, Cornel Ma'am....

ich dachte schon an Fädd...ich werd heute die Tafel für ca. 15. Personen bestellen


----------



## Coffee (25. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Yes, Ma'am, Cornel Ma'am....
> 
> ich dachte schon an Fädd...ich werd heute die Tafel für ca. 15. Personen bestellen




ok, dann bestell mal und schreib noch die genaue addi rein. Uhrzeit wie immer 19.00?

grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (25. Oktober 2004)

Also ich komm dann erst so gegen 20:30 oder so... wenn ich es überhaupt schaffe


----------



## Mr.Chili (25. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich komm dann erst so gegen 20:30 oder so... wenn ich es überhaupt schaffe


Stell dich nich so an   

und auserdem möcht ich die Sid mitnehmen ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi ÜV's,
bin dieses WE auch in Nemberch. Wollte eigentlich erst Samstag kommen, aber under diesen Umständen könnte ich mal schon nen Tag früher anreisen. Staubedingt wirds bei mir aber auch eher 20 Uhr werden, denke ich.

Grüße
Tom

PS: Darf ich auch kommen, wenn ich nichts zu verschachern hab?


----------



## Mr.Chili (25. Oktober 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich auch kommen, wenn ich nichts zu verschachern hab?



Dann mußte Chili kosten

@TK   soll ich noch was mitbringen


----------



## TortureKing (25. Oktober 2004)

Chillies gerne 

ansonsten ne 28er (Sup-Correct.) 1 1/8 Gabel wenn Du hast


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann bestell mal und schreib noch die genaue addi rein. Uhrzeit wie immer 19.00?
> 
> grüße coffee



so, das Karo11 ist zu klein   und der AndalusischeHund hat wohl schon wieder zu....  

@Coffee
Ruf mal bitte in der Veccia an

Danke


----------



## Coffee (25. Oktober 2004)

ok, dann für alle


*19 UHR Vecchia Osteria, rieter/ecke Rückertstr. wie immer.*

ich reserviere einen tisch.

grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann für alle
> 
> 
> *19 UHR Vecchia Osteria, rieter/ecke Rückertstr. wie immer.*
> ...



Danke Coffee,
die Vecchia Pizzletten sind nämlich eine der Dinge die ich an Nbg am meisten vermisse. Hab schon leichte Vecchia-Entzugserscheinungen...

@Tomac
Chilli kosten???  Ahhh, Eingebung: Du meinst diese scharfe Pampe die die immer zu den Pizzen hinstellen?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (25. Oktober 2004)

och menno was kommtn der dicke saarländer jezze am 5.11. da sitz ich doch im rheinland.

naja zumindest seh ich alle meine frankenzipfel bevor ich mich übern acker mach


----------



## blacksurf (25. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann für alle
> 
> 
> *19 UHR Vecchia Osteria, rieter/ecke Rückertstr. wie immer.*
> ...




sehr fein   
noch mal pizzamampfen - dann gehts ins Pizzaparadies!

Blacksurf, die sich schon freut


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Oktober 2004)

Kommt eigentlich der Herr Meier????


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt eigentlich der Herr Meier????



Ich ruf Ihn an...


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ruf Ihn an...



Thanx Alti.

Wenns Wetter passt werd ich mal mein Rocky mit einpacken. Man könnte ja mal ein paar Meter an diesen Bach....Röthenbach, glaub ich heißt der,  entlangfahren

@Blacksurf
Für den Lago sieht's wettertechnisch momentan noch zappenduster aus schau mal hier: Lagowetter


----------



## blacksurf (25. Oktober 2004)

@Blacksurf
Für den Lago sieht's wettertechnisch momentan noch zappenduster aus schau mal hier: Lagowetter[/QUOTE]

Mist   

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (25. Oktober 2004)

Alti und All Mountain, dann fahrt doch am Sa mit .... da enden wir auch in der Klamm


----------



## Mr.Chili (26. Oktober 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @TomacChilli kosten???  Ahhh, Eingebung: Du meinst diese scharfe Pampe die die immer zu den Pizzen hinstellen?



net ganz, ich Rede von Chilli´s die ich selbst züchte, das heist frische ware.
Die dinger sin richtig gut und Brennen öfters


----------



## nutallabrot (26. Oktober 2004)

ich kann am Freitag leider nicht mehr    wünsche euch aber viel Spaß beim Pizza-Futtern, Tiramisu-Spachteln und Ramazotti-Schlürfen und natürlich auch beim Teile-Schachern


----------



## Coffee (26. Oktober 2004)

hi,

speziell an die NOKON orderer ;-) die Lieferung ist eben angekommen. bringe alles dann am pizzaplauder mit ;-) also Geld einpacken   

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (26. Oktober 2004)

So, 

mein Cheffe hat eine Tagung in Würzburg am Freitag erfolgreich an mich delegiert...  

....geht bis 19:00 Uhr  

wenn ich komm, dann komm ich spät...


----------



## Coffee (26. Oktober 2004)

sehr sehr schade   

coffee


----------



## manic (26. Oktober 2004)

@Alti: na dann beeil dich halt, wenn Du schon weisst, dass Du langsam bist.  *duckundwech*


----------



## Altitude (26. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti: na dann beeil dich halt, wenn Du schon weisst, dass Du langsam bist.  *duckundwech*




 der war gut.....  



 Pass up DU!!!


----------



## TortureKing (28. Oktober 2004)

Komm leider auch etwas später .... ich geb Euch dann meine Bestellung per Handy durch  .....


----------



## blacksurf (28. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Komm leider auch etwas später .... ich geb Euch dann meine Bestellung per Handy durch  .....



das ist die wahre Degadenz *gg*


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> das ist die wahre Degadenz *gg*



ich hab im ICE WLAN - ich schick ne E-Mail


----------



## Bateman (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich freu mich, ich freu mich...

Lalalalala

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2004)

teilst du dir mit mir ne pizza heute abend   


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HoHo (29. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich, ich freu mich...
> 
> Lalalalala
> 
> Bateman




Ich mich auch    



HoHo


----------



## manic (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich freu mich auch.


----------



## Bateman (29. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> teilst du dir mit mir ne pizza heute abend
> 
> 
> coffee



ja sehr gerne...ich schaff eh nur ne halbe...

Bateman


----------



## subbnkaschber (29. Oktober 2004)

erkältung hält mich weiterhin im griff .... sorry


----------



## manic (30. Oktober 2004)

@all: Was ein Spaß gestern- Aber nächstes mal sollten wir wirklich wegen dem Nebezimmer schauen.


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. Oktober 2004)

Kann mich da nur dem Jan anschließen, war echt a gauti.

Denke ich werde einige von euch nächstes Jahr mit Pflanzen 

versorgen, so zum heimlichen üben zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (30. Oktober 2004)

jepp....sehr fein wars
Freu mich schon jetzt auf das nächste Mal!

Blacksurf


----------

